# fishing in july



## wantabe (Jan 12, 2008)

Me and a couple friends are planning a fishing trip for the week of July 6. where do we have to go to catch panfish this time of year? I live in west central Ohio. we are willing to travel but obviously the closer the better.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Indian Lake


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

If you're after crappie, I like Alum. However, being around the 4th of July, the boat traffic will suck !! Hoover is also good & much quieter, but no campground /lodging. Indian is a good lake, but there again the boat traffic is pretty high & I prefer the deeper lakes for a consistent hot weather bite. Most of the good fishing will come early & late in the day so you may be able to avoid some of the boat traffic issues.


----------



## wantabe (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks for all the advice. I just talked to the guys last night and it sounds like we are going to go all the way up to fletchers pond in Michigan. It's a long drive but should be a good lake. 
thanks again


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Tons of weeds in that lake by July, but I love that area. If you have your own boat, there are quite a few options in that part of the state. Let me know if you need some info.
Tim


----------

